# KENPOTESS!!!!!!!!!! Yowza.....



## Brother John (Apr 27, 2003)

Is that REALLY a pic of yourself Tess??????

OUCH!!!!

(sorry to come across to heavy here, but I got a thing for long hair, red hair and Kenpo'esses.   

Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _*
> I got a thing for long red hair and Kenpo'esses.
> Your Brother, John
> *



DOWN BOY !! 

Hmmmmmm Well, it's a good thing you're NOT her  brother...... sheesh!!

Besides.... the hit man (her hubby) doesn't share!  :samurai:


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 27, 2003)

Tess,

How come you've got 'Tess McIntyre' down in your profile and not Tess Seigel?

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 27, 2003)

Seig better keep an eye out a very keen eye out for Tess's followers.  :rofl:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 27, 2003)

Rut roh  *boot to the groin* on it's way I'll bet :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 28, 2003)

Brother John, 
Well thanks.. and yes the pic is me and  recent.. taken a few days ago  
And my Instructor Goldendragon7 is quite right.. Seig  'the Hitman' doesn't share *G*  

Ian,  Don't women in England use their maiden names ever? 
Since both my parent's died I wanted to keep my name.


Jason and I've met and he certainly wasn't following me around !!


Klondike, nah.. Seig's not petty *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Jason and I've met and he certainly wasn't following me around !!*



No offense here Tess, but i was interested in learning Kenpo.  



> Klondike, nah.. Seig's not petty *G*



No he's not I'll say he isn't. Seig was rather generous.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No offense here Tess, but i was interested in learning Kenpo.
> 
> 
> ...



None Taken Jason    It sure was a Kenpo Weekend~!


----------



## Jester (Apr 28, 2003)

Yep I'd agree, KenpoTess is certainly what you would class as the top martialtalk totty.......

And the fact that she can probably leather most of us is just a bonus, .

Hold your title with pride Tess


----------



## satans.barber (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ian,  Don't women in England use their maiden names ever?
> Since both my parent's died I wanted to keep my name.
> *



Yeah, occasionally, I just wondered if there was any special reason (which og course you gave).

I'm just nosey, that's all! hehe 

Ian.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Is that REALLY a pic of yourself Tess??????
> 
> OUCH!!!!
> ...



Are you referring to her avatar pic or the ones in this thread. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...id=5466&perpage=40&highlight=pic&pagenumber=2
She is definitely hot


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 29, 2003)

Ian.. never hurts to ask *G*

Jester.. Thanks 

Kenpo Wolf.. gee just when that thread got buried *G*


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Apr 29, 2003)

Tess, is there a larger version of your avatar pic floating aroud anywhere? :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *Tess, is there a larger version of your avatar pic floating aroud anywhere? :uhyeah: *



Yeah for some reason it's here  
me


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yeah for some reason it's here
> me  *



Outstanding. How can you improve perfection! Tess, you are truly the "Queen of Pain!" 

Your life long slave.

Ricardo:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 30, 2003)

That is NOT the same picture!!!!!

Looks like some1 migh have been playing with the camera though




JD


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *That is NOT the same picture!!!!!
> 
> Looks like some1 migh have been playing with the camera though
> ...



nope that isn't the same pic.. go up to where the  'me' is in the post.. and click it


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Outstanding. How can you improve perfection! Tess, you are truly the "Queen of Pain!"
> 
> Your life long slave.
> ...



ohhhh  slave eh.. *giving me ideas*  :EG:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Apr 30, 2003)

Nah thats NOT the Tess, I know and love:rofl: 

  She REALLY looks more like WaRner Bros. - Tazz, WILD hair, speaking in tongue, and spinning around with hands and feets flailing at anything in her way...........


POKE!!!!!!!!!!!

ANTI-POKE!

COUNTER-POKE!



heh-heh!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2003)

hahaaaa That's right Pete.. By the time you see me.. my hair is Wild and the words coming outta my mouth are not fit ~!!   Gee I miss you..~!!!!

POKE~!!!  *Big Grin*








> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Nah thats NOT the Tess, I know and love:rofl:
> 
> She REALLY looks more like WaRner Bros. - Tazz, WILD hair, speaking in tongue, and spinning around with hands and feets flailing at anything in her way...........
> ...


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Nah thats NOT the Tess, I know and love:rofl:
> 
> She REALLY looks more like WaRner Bros. - Tazz, WILD hair, speaking in tongue, and spinning around with hands and feets flailing at anything in her way...........
> ...



I am sure Tess fights that way exactly!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I am sure Tess fights that way exactly! *



I hope I have a bit more finesse than just flailing wildly *G*  fighting that is 

Course when I gave Stick Dummy the bloody nose.. it was right on the money.. 

Guess you'll just have to come to the IKC in August to find out ~!!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I hope I have a bit more finesse than just flailing wildly *G*  fighting that is
> 
> Course when I gave Stick Dummy the bloody nose.. it was right on the money..
> ...



Bloody nose? Yikes, I don't hit beautiful women!!!

I pamper them!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Apr 30, 2003)

RICARDO!!

She kneed me in the Beak!!!  

Just like I showed her............... :asian:

I promptly stuffed a couple pieces of tissue in the snoz, and we kept on going......, and going........., ................ :erg:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *RICARDO!!
> 
> She kneed me in the Beak!!!
> ...




That I did *proud look* Just like Pete showed me.. *G* 

Tonight I got a 15# medicine ball lunged at my throat and  it connected .. by a 210 muscle bound football player.. man it's sore.. he had just gotten done telling me he didn't have control of his arms cuz he lifted all afternoon.. sheesh.. I shoulda blocked it.. *G* but it was just during a warmup~! I  didn't know he was aiming that high~!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *RICARDO!!
> 
> She kneed me in the Beak!!!
> ...



Ok, what did you say to her to come after you like that???


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *That I did *proud look* Just like Pete showed me.. *G*
> 
> Tonight I got a 15# medicine ball lunged at my throat and  it connected .. by a 210 muscle bound football player.. man it's sore.. he had just gotten done telling me he didn't have control of his arms cuz he lifted all afternoon.. sheesh.. I shoulda blocked it.. *G* but it was just during a warmup~! I  didn't know he was aiming that high~! *



Throat shots? What are you guys on over there, steroids? Is Mr. Seig supplying them?


----------



## Seig (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Throat shots? What are you guys on over there, steroids? Is Mr. Seig supplying them? *


Hey, no lip from the slave.  It was an accident, pure and simple...She'll get even....


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhhh  slave eh.. *giving me ideas*  :EG: *



OH OH!!! It sounds like Seig is in big trouble now!


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 1, 2003)

Tess,

  Sounds like some more collegiate fresh meat is about to be served up piping hot to me. Football player with sore little boo-boo arms??  WTF??

 Wait till we do the situps with cinder blocks behind our heads. 

CONTROL - ALT - DELETE


Ricardo- Just didn't get out of the "pull" zone of that Mercury haired She Devil quick enough and she scooped me right into a knee.

  Pretty Kewl actually, and I told her so right after she executed it on me.


----------



## RCastillo (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Hey, no lip from the slave.  It was an accident, pure and simple...She'll get even.... *



Yes, Master Seig! 

Getting  even, is an understatement.........:anic:


----------



## RCastillo (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Tess,
> 
> Sounds like some more collegiate fresh meat is about to be served up piping hot to me. Football player with sore little boo-boo arms??  WTF??
> ...



Tess must've been on a rampage that nite!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Tess,
> 
> Sounds like some more collegiate fresh meat is about to be served up piping hot to me. Football player with sore little boo-boo arms??  WTF??
> ...




Pete, Man this guy is built like a brick well one of those *G* He's joined us at MMA and  let's see.. he gave Jennifer her First black eye~!!  Just the week before she was exclaiming how she has never had a shiner..  Didn't get one even after being kicked in the face at the tournament~!!  Then along comes Dante.. and sparring Jen.. clocked her a good one~!!  Lovely color appeared ~!  He split the lip of his partner while doing Deflecting hammer~!!   He is going to be awesome .. he's already deadly hahaa.. His dad is a Marine and started this guy out way young.. so he's ready for those cinder blocks.. seriously think he would have no problemo.. *G*  Now to get You back .. *can I send him to visit your Queen? :EG:

CTRL   -   ALT   -  DEL


----------



## KenpoTess (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tess must've been on a rampage that nite! *




Nope no steroids Ricardo.. *G*  But this dude is cut.. he's the son of a marine who's been training since babyhood  I think~!!  Sweet person but powerful~!!  He just lobbed the medicine ball .. we stagger 2 lines and lob it back and forth.. (upper body routine)  he lobbed it straight out from his chest.. and that's the height of my neck.. from 3'  away.. my throat did the job of my hands.. Oops.. my clavicle is quite sore and neck is bruised.. but I sure learned a lesson..   He was repentant..   Plus I told him.. I'll get him back one of these days


----------



## Brother John (May 1, 2003)

> 'the Hitman' doesn't share



Not a problem, and I don't blame him!!!
Judging by the different pictures provided you are a very lovely lady. Hitman's very blessed!

I'll just stand back, remain your friend and enjoy the view.  

Your Brother
John

PS: I've got my own pretty little redhead to love/deal with.
I married her... and can admire her as closely as I like.


----------



## Seig (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Tess must've been on a rampage that nite! *


No, she is just enthusiastic when she spars.


----------



## RCastillo (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, she is just enthusiastic when she spars. *



In that case, remind me to watch from the spectators section.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 2, 2003)

Redheads, older women, and Kenpo, all rolled into *one*. :uhoh: 

 It's not fair!!!!! :waah:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *In that case, remind me to watch from the spectators section. *



Whatever for Ricardo??   Don't you wish to experience 'The Queen of Pain' yourself  :EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *Redheads, older women, and Kenpo, all rolled into one. :uhoh:
> 
> It's not fair!!!!! :waah: *



Ahh most that know me would say you're lucky.. I'm a lot to handle *w*


----------



## RCastillo (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Whatever for Ricardo??   Don't you wish to experience 'The Queen of Pain' yourself  :EG: *



I thought about it, but I'm afraid the "Seig" will come ambush me from behind!


----------



## Matt Stone (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Whatever for Ricardo??   Don't you wish to experience 'The Queen of Pain' yourself  :EG: *



Is there a line forming somewhere?

I get beat on quite a bit during training with Chufeng, but he's old, grey-haired and ugly...

Getting a good beat-down administered by someone much younger, red-haired and good looking...

Is there a line forming somewhere?



Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 2, 2003)

Queen of Pain?

Q.O.P.

pronounced: KA-WOP!




HEH-HEH


----------



## RCastillo (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Is there a line forming somewhere?
> 
> I get beat on quite a bit during training with Chufeng, but he's old, grey-haired and ugly...
> ...



Ok, you first, I'll be at the very end!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *Is there a line forming somewhere?
> 
> I get beat on quite a bit during training with Chufeng, but he's old, grey-haired and ugly...
> ...



Sure why not *G*   Though Last night.. I was on the receiving end of a TKD BB who spars with us weekly.. I was holding my own quite well .. until I blocked his kick aimed for my head.. he rechambered and threw it  right into my quad.. D'oh~!  right where the muscles come together.. what a glorious Charleyhorse I have~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Queen of Pain?
> 
> Q.O.P.
> ...



Haha Very funny Pete *G*  I'll have you know.. Mr. C. musta had a hand in that title.. after the Kenpo Weekend and me using Seig as my crashtest dummy.. Mr. C. realized I can cause a hurtin' :EG:
But that's not anything you would know about first hand 

'The Queen of Pain' 
K-WOP~!


----------



## D.Cobb (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Is that REALLY a pic of yourself Tess??????
> 
> OUCH!!!!
> ...



Back off brother J. I saw her first, and as soon as I figure out a way to get rid of Seig.........

Anyway, I already told her that exact same thing, well the YOWZA bit anyhow, in another thread.

--Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

All you guys crack me up!

    :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Back off brother J. I saw her first, and as soon as I figure out a way to get rid of Seig.........*



 Watch it now. I saw her after you, and I'm a cold bastard. :2pistols: 

 :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *Watch it now. I saw her after you, and I'm a cold bastard. :2pistols:
> 
> :rofl: *



You two guys are dog meat for Seigs Labradors. Boy, are they going to eat well this month.:rofl:

Just for complementing the "Queen of Pain", my van blew up one nite in the drive way. W.V. is closer than you think!

Now, I just view from a distance...........


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, I just view from a distance........... *



A peeping tom, huh...... 

I still think your jealous.


----------



## RCastillo (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *A peeping tom, huh......
> 
> I still think your jealous.  *



A peeper, no, jealous, very................


----------



## D.Cobb (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You two guys are dog meat for Seigs Labradors. Boy, are they going to eat well this month.:rofl:
> 
> Just for complementing the "Queen of Pain", my van blew up one nite in the drive way. W.V. is closer than you think!
> ...




It aint the dogs I'd be worried about......

It's that godawful *"BOOT TO THE GROIN"* that scares the bejazus outta me!

--Dave


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *, no, jealous, very................  *



I just figured it out.....uh huh........you are jealous 'cause I took a picture with Tess with my arm around her   and I got to her before you. 

On the other hand, she is Seig's woman.


----------



## RCastillo (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I just figured it out.....uh huh........you are jealous 'cause I took a picture with Tess with my arm around her   and I got to her before you.
> 
> On the other hand, she is Seig's woman. *



BINGO!:asian: You win the free pair of dipped foam pads!:boing2:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *BINGO*



HAAA..-.. I knew it!!!!!!! 



> You win the free pair of dipped foam pads



Cash is better.:shrug:


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2003)

Hi Folks!
well, i've finally seen all [I think] of Kenpo Tess's pics [at least the ones on martialtalk] and there are a couple things i'm wondering...
Tess: When are you starting the "KENPOTESS fanclub" with a 8X10 color glossy photo [autographed for an extra $5.00]
as well as a personalized fan club letter from Tess and a drawing for one of her sport kenpo gi top [sweat no extra charge] LOL!!!
[it works for Larry to an extent,so why not?]

 Guys: Why is it so many of you guys sound like the last time you had a good looking woman was around the dark ages? I thought kenpo guys were chick magnets?

Dennis Conatser: you must really be ROFLMAO over all this!!!

Honestly, Tess ,they are beautiful pics and I have to keep from teetering on the edge of that "thou shall not covet thy neighbor's wife" thingee!


Just Kidding folks!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 8, 2003)

VERY NICE KenpoTess,my applause to your hubby!!!:cheers:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> * I thought kenpo guys were chick magnets?*



I guess you're speaking for yourself there...I don't have any chick followings anywhere. not even little baby ducks.


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 8, 2003)

> I guess you're speaking for yourself there...I don't have any chick followings anywhere. not even little baby ducks.




Jason.

 I told you, 

Dennis Told you,

- Octopus and Wassabe is the trick for gathering Hotties around you..............

'Course Chile with Chipotles is a close second 

Ya Gol Durn Wippersnapper :rofl: 


Tess doesn't sweat,  she "perspires"  heh-heh


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *
> 
> Tess doesn't sweat,  she "perspires"  heh-heh *



the term "Far too much information" comes to mind!

Now I wonder how Tess feels about being the "Kenpo Pin Up Girl"?

BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Matt Stone (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Tess doesn't sweat,  she "perspires"  heh-heh *



I thought it was just the blood dripping off of her...  :idunno:

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *I thought it was just the blood dripping off of her...  :idunno:
> 
> Gambarimasu.
> :asian: *



No, That's OTHER PEOPLE'S blood.
 
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Matt Stone (May 8, 2003)

That's what I meant...


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> *That's what I meant... *



Probably Stick Dummy's blood for watching Tess sweat...

That last statement just sounds too kinky.

BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Brother John (May 8, 2003)

> I thought kenpo guys were chick magnets?


Maybe I am....
but currently my magnetism comes from being very commited to my gravitational marriage.
 
Your Bro.
John

PS: How much for the signed Glossy?


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *
> PS: How much for the signed Glossy? *



SEE? I KNEW they'd sell!
:roflmao:
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Maybe I am....
> but currently my magnetism comes from being very commited to my gravitational marriage.
> 
> ...



I WANT ONE TOO!!!! I would also want one of her in a bikini


----------



## Seig (May 9, 2003)

Ok guys, your drool is getting on my shoes.  You get nothing without going through her agent first...That would be me, so all of you line up....
Assume a horse stance and 
_*Boot to the Groin*_


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ok guys, your drool is getting on my shoes.  You get nothing without going through her agent first...That would be me, so all of you line up....
> Assume a horse stance and
> *Boot to the Groin* *




 As Bugs Bunny would say, "Boy, what a bunch a maroons!" They pay ten bucks for a pic they think they will get from Tess, and get a "Boot to the Groin" instead.  It's the old Bait, and Switch routine.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's the old Bait, and Switch routine.:rofl: *



I never thought of it that way before. Boy won't someone be surpirsed.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As Bugs Bunny would say, "Boy, what a bunch a maroons!" They pay ten bucks for a pic they think they will get from Tess, and get a "Boot to the Groin" instead.  It's the old Bait, and Switch routine.:rofl: *




Do you guys have any realization what fun this is to a middle aged woman.. Too Funny~!!!

I appreciate the sentiments.. *G*  and am sure that they who know me are getting a big kick outta  this.. oh sorry.. no pun intended


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Do you guys have any realization what fun this is to a middle aged woman.. Too Funny~!!!
> 
> I appreciate the sentiments.. *G*  and am sure that they who know me are getting a big kick outta  this.. oh sorry.. no pun intended  *



Middle age? Gee, I thought you were just barely above the drinking age of 21?  Lucky Seg.............


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Middle age?  Gee, I thought you were just barely above the drinking age of 21? *



Your nose is getting much Browner!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Your nose is getting much Browner!
> 
> *




Bite me


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Bite me  *


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> Bite me
> *



Ah hemmmmmmmmm,

                 I was addressing Mr. Castillo......


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ah hemmmmmmmmm,
> 
> I was addressing Mr. Castillo......
> ...



I know you were.. *G*  and as we know Mr Castillo is being honest and endearing..well you just never mind *snickers..   remember I'm not far behind you in the calendar of birthdays.. so let me have my fantasy ~!!  



There I told him


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Your nose is getting much Browner!
> 
> *



For a MA, I do have a "pretty face!"


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ah hemmmmmmmmm,
> 
> I was addressing Mr. Castillo......
> ...



The Goldendragon is just mad becuase I still exist in the minds of all of Kenpo !:samurai:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Goldendragon is just mad becuase I still exist in the minds of all of Kenpo !:samurai: *



The Goldendragon knows I was a Tracyist for 6 yrs.. he can rest easy in his lair.. I'm not going back


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *The Goldendragon knows I was a Tracyist for 6 yrs.. he can rest easy in his lair.. I'm not going back  *



Never say never, my "Queen of Pain!"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Never say never, my "Queen of Pain!"
> *



Oh hooooooooooo, so now she is YOUR Queen of Pain Eh..... lol

 :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

Thinking this is a darn good time to take a hiatus from the Internet  ~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never say never, my "Queen of Pain!" *



What in the world are you smoking down there in TEXAS!!!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Oh hooooooooooo, so now she is YOUR Queen of Pain Eh..... lol
> 
> :shrug: *



I meant the "IKKO's Queen of Pain!


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I meant the "IKKO's Queen of Pain! *



Aren't you supposed to be teaching school children right now?:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Aren't you supposed to be teaching school children right now?:soapbox: *



I'm showing my favorite movie to coincide with my lesson on Imperialism, "Shogun!":samurai:


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 9, 2003)

Regardless of how good Tess looks, and I agree she is a great looking woman.    _And before any of you say anything I mean that in a purely platonic and sisterly fashion!!!!_  So  

I just wanted to ask you guys a question ........

*Do you realize how RIDUCULOUS YOU LOOK??? *

Now go take some cold showers and behave.    :lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl
> *Do you realize how RIDUCULOUS YOU LOOK??? *
> 
> _


_ 

*snickering.. well gee Dot.. ya have to admit.. it's better than the Argumentative posting that's been going on here of late.. 

and psst.. I got a vision of Ducks  waddling from Riduculous~!!  hahaa.. sorry.. I'm  in the process of rewriting the dictionary and will add that one _


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Do you realize how RIDUCULOUS YOU LOOK???  *



Well!!!!!!......I'm here to give Castillo some shots at any moment I can then talk serious also.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KENPOJOE _
> *Hi Folks!
> well, i've finally seen all [I think] of Kenpo Tess's pics [at least the ones on martialtalk] and there are a couple things i'm wondering...
> Tess: When are you starting the "KENPOTESS fanclub" with a 8X10 color glossy photo [autographed for an extra $5.00]
> ...




Hey Joe, that money goes into a fund for Kids At Risk,  he makes enough money on his Kenpo talents, and well deserved I might add.   I would suggest comments like that be a little more considered.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snickering.. well gee Dot.. ya have to admit.. it's better than the Argumentative posting that's been going on here of late..
> 
> and psst.. I got a vision of Ducks  waddling from Riduculous~!!  hahaa.. sorry.. I'm  in the process of rewriting the dictionary and will add that one  *



D'oh!!!!   And I checked that in Word.   Sheesh.  :shrug: 

Well what can I say, I may not be the best speller, but I cute.  

LMAO  and I always was a big fan of Daffy Duck.


----------



## RCastillo (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well!!!!!!......I'm here to give Castillo some shots at any moment I can then talk serious also. *



You wanna give me some hits? You can't hurt, the "Texas Rock!":samurai:


----------



## D.Cobb (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You wanna give me some hits? You can't hurt, the "Texas Rock!":samurai: *



No, but you can *SMELLLL* what he is cookin'!!!!:fart: 



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

--Dave


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Regardless of how good Tess looks, and I agree she is a great looking woman.    And before any of you say anything I mean that in a purely platonic and sisterly fashion!!!!  So
> 
> I just wanted to ask you guys a question ........
> ...



We're normal red blooded males so we have a right to lust


----------

